# Touring around Scotland - Advice needed please?



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

It looks like we might be able to sneak a 7 day break in next week, probably our last chance before the kids break up for the 6 weeks school hols and we are then rushed off our feet at our shop until September. Our staff are happy to run the shop for us whilst we are away (bless em) and so we've decided that we might as well get away whilst we can! The dilemma is where exactly do we go? We don't want to go away and end up stuck on a campsite in the same area for a week and we both fancy a bit of culture and sight seeing but with only a week to spare we are somewhat restricted as to how far we can travel, so we need your help folks?  

We both really fancy Scotland (even more so after reading some of the threads and blogs written by MHF members) but my only concern is will a week be long enough? I know we cannot possibly visit all the areas we fancy in one week but we would like to sample some of the stunning scenery and visit places of interest during our stay and we would hate to drive all the way there and then find we had not enough time to get a true flavour of bonny old Scotland! 

So can anyone please suggest a 1 week itenary for visiting Scotland that would allow us to sample, see and do some of what Scotland has to offer and then, when the opportunity arises we can return another time in order to see and do all those things we did not get to see and do the first time? By the way, we also love to wildcamp where we can and I hear Scotland has a fairly laid back attitude to wildcamping - so any suggestions of any stunning and beautiful locations where we could stay overnight would be greatly appreciated too?

I look forward to hearing all your thoughts and suggestions.

Sue


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't want to put a dampener on it for you, but have you considered the dreaded scottish midges? During the summer months they are a absolute nightmare.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

PaulandJackie said:


> I don't want to put a dampener on it for you, but have you considered the dreaded scottish midges? During the summer months they are a absolute nightmare.


Hi PaulandJackie,

I have been told about the midges before, in fact my best friend Briarose brought this subject to my attention only last night when we were talking on the phone and reminded me that if we do go to Scotland, to remember to take plenty of repellant with us. Is it really, really bad cos I am a magnet for midges? To be honest I must be dead tasty or something as the midges always eat me alive when we go abroad and I react terribly to their bites too and end up all swollen and covered in itchy blotches. :roll:

What do others do to try and protect themselves from the midges and if you are like me and attract the flipping things is there any mircacle remedies anyone can suggest?

Sue


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sue!



Sonesta said:


> ...but my only concern is will a week be long enough?


No, certainly not. So better already plan your next trip to Scotland... :wink:



Sonesta said:


> ...so any suggestions of any stunning and beautiful locations where we could stay overnight would be greatly appreciated too?


One of my favourite places is this one at Loch Rannoch. I am sure you will love it. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Obviously in a week you are only going to get a taster I would leave the west and highlands alone until you have longer and thats where the midges bite the most. (The border and south west ones aren't over pleasant either.)

So what about a visit to the Glasgow/Edinburgh area?

Things I can think of off hand 

Falkirk Wheel
Glenkinchie Distillery
Rosslyn Chapel (in the Da Vinci Code) nice CC camp site there too
The kingdom of Fife
An Inspector Rebus discovery
North Berwick


----------



## spindle (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi sonesta,we found the best time to visit scotland was in early/mid may before the little blighters had time to wake up.I`m not sure but i think they come out to play mostly at dawn & dusk so take extra precautions then.If your still feeling brave then i would recommend anywhere in & around loch lomond area.The scenery is stunning!!There`s a place called the rest & be thankfull Apparantly when the romans built the road they were very glad to reach the top hence the name.Wherever you choose to go i`m sure you`ll have a wonderfull time...One last thing the people up ther are great to .Safe journey chris


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Scotland begins at Perth for me.

So Perth - Scone Palace.

Blairgowrie - typical small town, nice river.

Glen Shee - real Scotland now - proper hills - deer.

Breamar - Pretty - nicely placed camp site - do Balmoral.

Banchory - Small town also convenient for Balmoral. Campsite.

Aberdeen - the road from Breamar is magnificent. Major city. Playground by the sea. Very granite.

Stonehaven - cute old fishing village - see the harbour.

Glamis Castle

Dundee - some old boat 

Perth and home.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Sue

Take in CC Bunree at the loch side, we had great views and sunsets.

Will suit you.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Have you thought about Dumfries and Galloway. It is easily accessible and has some beautiful gardens and campsites. If that sounds of interest, then I could give you some detailed info.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Sue - Dumfries and Galloway seems to fit your bill just now. It's just over the Border so shorter journey time. The Glen Trool area in Wigtownshire is known as the Highlands in miniture. Lots of "touristy" type things such as "tropical" gardens at Port Logan, Sweetheart Abbey at New Abbey (look up the Balliol and Lady Devogilla story), Kirkcudbright with its artists heritage, Castle Douglas food town etc. etc. etc. Athough I typed "touristy" it is very peaceful here as we are so often bypassed by traffic going to the real Highlands. Lots of award winning campsites and if you are discreet, I have found that no one bothers you if you park up overnight and leave without a trace in the morning. 

Midges are a pest if it is calm (no trace of them this morning!) but that is the same all over Scotland. I take claratyn (spelling?) as I have an alergic reaction to them. It certainly helps. I don't really like taking the chemicals, but the alternative is much,much worse.

I'll just go and pick up my commission from the tourist office now :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Enjoy your week where ever you end up.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind and helpful replies and we will now sit down and try and work out some kind of route plan that will fit in with our time scale. I wish we could go for longer but sadly commitments will not allow us any longer on this occasion but 1 week is better than none isn't it, so we will just have to make the most of what time we do have and fit in as much as we can?

Thanks again everyone (what would I do without you all and Sue your commision is in the post as we speak lol) and please if anyone has any further suggestions or tips then please keep them coming as I love reading them all.  

Rowley, Thank you very much and yes I would really appreciate some further info on Dumfries and Galloway so if you have the time I would welcome any tips and information you may care to share with me.  

Sue xxx


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sue. Gardens that we have visited, Logan Gardens (on the Mull), Threave (NT), Castle Kennedy, Glenwhan. 

If you are in to second hand books then Wigtown is good.

Camp sites. Newton Farm, near Gatehouse of Fleet This is a CC CL. Basic facilities but you pitch up next to the beach. Super views.
Garlieston. This is CC members only, full facilities and most pitches have views over the bay.
New England Bay. This is CC open to non members, full facilities. Direct access to the beach and sea views.

The whole area is worth visiting, many places of interest. I can assure you that you will not be disappointed


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

rowley said:


> Sue. Gardens that we have visited, Logan Gardens (on the Mull), Threave (NT), Castle Kennedy, Glenwhan.
> 
> If you are in to second hand books then Wigtown is good.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rowley,

Sounds lovely. Oooh I am getting all excited now - just pray the weather stays dry!

Sue


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

It's bright sunshine here just now, if a little breezy. A short sharp shower this morning just made us appreciate the sun :wink: Unfortunately you don't come to Scotland for the weather, so when it is good, it's great. Actually we seem to be having better weather than those down south for much of the time this year.

Sue


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Scottish Midges*

Avon Skin so Soft Woodland Fresh is brilliant against the midges. The fireman and forestry workers in Fort William use it. I think the little beggers drown in it!!

Another item we would not consider going to the West of Scotland without is our ultra violet bug killer. Sold in caravan accessory shops and other places. You hear - crack -crack - crack - and in the morning you can brush out the little beggers. Save biting you.

The midges are not about all day, every day remember. Depends on the weather.

Enjoy.

Jacobite


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

You need these - £2 from the CC&C site shops

regards

Geoff


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Scotland is fantastic but a week is too short. Have you considered Northumberland and then Edinburgh its an excellent combination of rural and culture (never thought Id ever say the Jocks were cultured :lol: )

Andy


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

I've also heard that a lot "and I mean a lot" of people swear by the Avon Skin so Soft for the midges, we carry it with us but haven't really used it, as we avoid North & West Scotland during the Midge season.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Sonesta

A week probably isn't quite long enough to do justice to the far north west where the most spectacular scenery is to be found - Bunree would be just the start really - and it is a great site. Midges will be a problem north of Glasgow, we were 'got' at Glencoe CCC site a month or so ago and once the blighters are in the air they persist until the first frost of late summer/early autumn. Avon stuff and nets do help and they aren't there all the time, but they will still get you, often on the wrists funnily enough!!

So, I agree with the Galloway suggestion, I've been there lots of times and it really is 'Scotland in miniature'. Midge problems will be minimal and your mileages will be more reasonable than up north where distances tend to be long and a lot of time is spent travelling. Agree with recommendations given by other posters but would add Brighouse Bay www.gillespie-leisure.co.uk to the list. Good central location, good coastal walks, and you don't have to use all the facilities! Visit Portpatrick on one day trip and do the 'clatteringshaws loop' on another (Castle Douglas/Newton Stuart/New Galloway). Wild camping lay-by on shores of Clatterinshaws Loch just east of the dam on north side of A712.

East side of the country is fine but not as scenically spectacular as the west and the borders are not 'Scotland in miniature' as they lack the real mountain feel of the Highlands which Galloway can actually provide.

Glad for you having the opportunity to go - I'm sure you'll enjoy it - oh, by the way, if you do Galloway spend a bit of time in Kirkudbright, arty and interesting with great cake/bread shop in main row of shops near the castle and superb (newish) fish and chip restaurant on harbour square, where you can park a MH by the way.

Happy holiday whatever you decide


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

It might be a bit late now but there is quite a good pull out on touring Scotland in July's MMM magazine, just arrived today.
It has certainly whetted my appetite but we will probably have to wait until next year now.
Enjoy!
Lynda


----------

